# Helmets



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2013)

A ton of them on Gear Cache

http://www.steepandcheap.com/steepcheap/gear-cache/3071?AVAD=1232_f4ae56ab


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2013)

Protect that noggin


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Protect that noggin



yes, accidents happen.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 5, 2013)

Took me 10 years to make the switch.. Now i feel naked without it


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bom (Jan 6, 2014)

Bought a OSBE proton with a visor attached. Not sure if it's all that great when it's cold and windy. Experience anyone?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bom said:


> Bought a OSBE proton with a visor attached. Not sure if it's all that great when it's cold and windy. Experience anyone?



 I have never worn that brand of helmet. However on Friday I demoed a Manjo brand: helmet which looks extremely similar to that helmet. 
when I got on the chair lift the thermometer read negative three degrees. no matter how tight to my nose I got the visor, I had a constant flow of wind coming up into the helmet. This cause my eyes to tear up. the cold air, then cause the tears to freeze in my eyelashes. I had to be careful not to blink, or my eyelashes would freeze together.
 earlier in the day, I wore my traditional helmet with goggles. A smith variance and oakley crowbars for reference. I did not have any of these problems in that setup.
 there is no way, that I would feel comfortable selling this style of helmet or wearing one myself.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bom (Jan 6, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have never worn that brand of helmet. However on Friday I demoed a Manjo brand: helmet which looks extremely similar to that helmet.
> when I got on the chair lift the thermometer read negative three degrees. no matter how tight to my nose I got the visor, I had a constant flow of wind coming up into the helmet. This cause my eyes to tear up. the cold air, then cause the tears to freeze in my eyelashes. I had to be careful not to blink, or my eyelashes would freeze together.
> earlier in the day, I wore my traditional helmet with goggles. A smith variance and oakley crowbars for reference. I did not have any of these problems in that setup.
> there is no way, that I would feel comfortable selling this style of helmet or wearing one myself.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. I thought so much. I was also fearing fogging and freezing for the same reason. It comes with a strap on the back to fit goggles but kind of defies the purpose. I'll wear it with the visor down in the bar and hope to be mistaken for daft punk.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2014)

Bom said:


> Bought a OSBE proton with a visor attached. Not sure if it's all that great when it's cold and windy. Experience anyone?



A friend bought one for her daughter. I though it was pretty cool when I first saw it (and so did my kids), but as soon as she wiped out and the inside of the visor filled with snow I realized what a bad idea they are.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2014)

Bom said:


> I'll wear it with the visor down in the bar and hope to be mistaken for daft punk.



This made me laugh.


----------



## Lazer (Jan 10, 2014)

I went without a helmet for a while without incident.  The first day I wore my helmet I slammed the back of my head and face planted.  I'm a fan of the Red helmets.  Good to know about the visors.


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2014)

If you buy a helmet get it at Killington comes with a free lift ticket good anytime after January  27


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 11, 2014)

Love my Smith helmet. It saved my noggin when I fell on ice on Racers Edge at Hunter halfway down and bumped the rest of the way down mostly with my head. Ouch. Because of it, I got up and skied it again without incident. It keeps my head warmer too. 

I had to fight with my daughter to get one but now she has a Red one and swears by it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Love my Smith helmet. It saved my noggin when I fell on ice on Racers Edge at Hunter halfway down and bumped the rest of the way down mostly with my head. Ouch. Because of it, I got up and skied it again without incident. It keeps my head warmer too.
> 
> I had to fight with my daughter to get one but now she has a Red one and swears by it.



If you hit it really hard, it's time to replace it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> If you hit it really hard, it's time to replace it.


  I think that is only if there is damage visible.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I think that is only if there is damage visible.



EPS shells are single impact. They look like a very solid foam piece. However it is actually quite porous(sp). When you impact it the air is pushed out compresing the foam. It is like a air bag slowing your head down.
Unfortunetly this is not always visible to the eye.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Love my Smith helmet. It saved my noggin when I fell on ice on Racers Edge at Hunter halfway down and bumped the rest of the way down mostly with my head. Ouch. Because of it, I got up and skied it again without incident. It keeps my head warmer too.
> 
> I had to fight with my daughter to get one but now she has a Red one and swears by it.



Just got a Smith Helmet and it is the best one I ever had!  Third one so far!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Just got a Smith Helmet and it is the best one I ever had!  Third one so far!



Levelnine has some great deals on helmets. 

Picked up a Smith Variant Brim for the wife and one for myself, I think they were $70, basically half price. I also got my old man one, he has never worn a helmet before now. 

If you know your goggles are comparable they are the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 14, 2014)

Anybody got a good deal on one of those MIPS Helmets?  There was a link in another thread to the these helmets that step up the concussion protection.  The link I followed explained how the technology works and listed some helmets that are using it. I'm always looking for the best price,  but don't know where to start. :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> EPS shells are single impact. They look like a very solid foam piece. However it is actually quite porous(sp). When you impact it the air is pushed out compresing the foam. It is like a air bag slowing your head down.
> Unfortunetly this is not always visible to the eye.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



I agreed with statment about the material, but a single impact needs to be defined.  I will go by my first statement and add if a concussion was determined also.  I would be buying helmets once or twice a year then.


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you buy a helmet get it at Killington comes with a free lift ticket good anytime after January  27




wow crazy good deal


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I agreed with statment about the material, but a single impact needs to be defined.  I will go by my first statement and add if a concussion was determined also.  I would be buying helmets once or twice a year then.



Yes you are correct. A bump is not the same as a impact. A hard hit seeing stars deffinatly replace!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------

